# Bay snapper and grouper?



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Just curious about fishing for grouper and snapper in the bay, r people doing there fishing closer to fort pickens and what king of water depth are we talking. Not asking for bottom locations just general area. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Heh heh heh...*

I'm going tomorrow to watch the bottom machine and try to finger out this bay stuff. 

Want to ride along?


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

What area are going too?


----------



## BChaff (Mar 17, 2009)

Myself and a friend of mine have hooked into a few snapper and some nice grouper this past week right off the seawall on NAS.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I fish around the Fort Pickens area a lot but I also fish the main part of the bay almost all the way to the 3 mile bridge. Productive depths seem to range from 25 to 60 feet of water so if you find something anywhere in the range it may be productive.


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

I went out of the bayou grande pass yesterday and fish a bit around the rocks and pipe line in the pass itself and miss one really nice fish. I think I am gonna try tomorrow. I am going to launch at shorline in gulf breeze, would any of you guys know of a launch closer to ft pickens


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Matt Mcleod said:


> I fish around the Fort Pickens area a lot but I also fish the main part of the bay almost all the way to the 3 mile bridge. Productive depths seem to range from 25 to 60 feet of water so if you find something anywhere in the range it may be productive.


 
Listen to this guy, He is the king when it comes to bay grouper... He knows his stuff and knows what he is talking about. Go by hotspots and talk to Matt or Chris, im sure they will be able to get you the right bait and point you in the right direction.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Sharkey said:


> I went out of the bayou grande pass yesterday and fish a bit around the rocks and pipe line in the pass itself and miss one really nice fish. I think I am gonna try tomorrow. I am going to launch at shorline in gulf breeze, would any of you guys know of a launch closer to ft pickens


 If military Sherman Cove, Civilian Navy Point is closest to pass and pickins :thumbup:


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Went out sunday thanks go out to the guys at Hot Spot for the info. Caught one under size snapper, a small shark, and got broke off three times. Fought one fish for about ten minutes. How big r the sharks usually caught? Thinking maybe it was a shark, if it was he was a big fish. Never saw the fish but it put up a fight for a 345 GTI , any ideas?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

NAS Seawall, Port Ops, LEX Pier (carrier pier), jetties in the pass hold red snapper and grouper if you can pull them out


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

A little curious to know, I have always been told that they would not allow boats near the seawalls or piers. True or not? Thanks for the info by the way, you guys on this forum are very helpful.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

True, Cornflake is talking about fishing from shore. They have the markers out.


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah thats what I thought, I dont need any unwanted attention. I fished mostly between the old coast guard station and the pass.


----------

